# Does anyone have nesting box plans? **Built the nesting box (pics!)**



## woodleighcreek (Feb 1, 2011)

I am planing on building 1 nest box, but I cant find any good, simple plans. Can any one help?


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 4, 2011)

Well what type of rabbits do you have?Depending on the size of your rabbit is the size of nesting box they need. I bought one store bougth nesting box that is medal. I got it out of the box and measured it. It measures 10"x18" inches that is the normal size that would do fine for most rabbits. I build my own tunel nesting boxs that are 2'x2' the same size as thier cage so they have plenty of room. They are also cheaper than 1 store bought medal one that goes for $25.00 here.


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 6, 2011)

I use a covered  cat box.  The does like them and like to hide on top of them, if only until the kits get big enough to jump up there.  I use a 2x4cage for my buns so they have room for the cat box.  That may not work if your cages are smaller.


----------



## samanthaj (Feb 6, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> I use a covered  cat box.  The does like them and like to hide on top of them, if only until the kits get big enough to jump up there.  I use a 2x4cage for my buns so they have room for the cat box.  That may not work if your cages are smaller.


oh, ilike this idea. i was just thinking to myself what am i going to use/what do i have laying around LOL. i have a covered litter box and some of those square plastic bucket that had litter in them.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 6, 2011)

My 4-H leader just sent me some plans, so I think im going to build one. Thanks for all the suggestions, though!


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 6, 2011)

samanthaj said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one in my bucks cage and he loved it so when it came time for the doe to kindle I figured why not?  My buck was extremely upset with me for taking his cat box so I started hitting the local fleamarket and found him another one.  He likes to hide in it during the day and then sits on top of it and surveys his "domain" every morning and evening.  They are like $20 at Walmart but I got both of mine for $5 at the fleamarket.  Just clean them well.


----------



## samanthaj (Feb 6, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> samanthaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have any problems with them using it as a litterpan, i know bunnies like to do that!!!


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 8, 2011)

samanthaj said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.  Right now they are in the house and have a litter box as well.  They pee in the litter box and poop pretty much where ever they are when the urge hits.  Most of it is in the litter box but not all.  When they were outside on wire they would have some poop in the cat box, most of that on TOP of the cat box, but no pee.  I dont' put shavings in them during the summer and not at all for my buck.  He doesn't like them and will kick them out everywhere.


----------



## samanthaj (Feb 9, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> samanthaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will have to try that! now all our new bunnies are outside on the porch in smaller cages,but in a week or two when they go outside i will steal that idea LOL


----------



## terri9630 (Feb 9, 2011)

samanthaj said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to steal it, I'll give it to you.  

My rabbits love it.  It gives them somewhere "safe" to hide when they get scared.  I leave the door flap on when they are outside but took it off when I brought them in so the kits could jump in and out when they were big enough.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I built a  nesting box...Here it is! 







I am so proud of it, even though it is not that great.


----------



## DianeS (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats! It always feels good to build your own stuff, doesn't it?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 14, 2011)

It does! And it was soooo much cheaper then buying one online. When I was taking it back to my house, my dog (seen in the back of the photo) rode in it.


----------



## hoodat (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks good but next time I'd lower the front a bit. If the doe has to jump up into the box she could accidentally land on a kit and injure or kill it.


----------

